# Flu and cold doesnt mix well with DP



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

I really hate this time of year when i get the flu. It seems to make my dp very intense and i feel so dizzy. Any normal person feels like crap when they have the flu but for dp suffers its alot worse. Does anyone else feel this way? Also I think cold medications make it worse as well. God what am I suppose to do? Any suggestions!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep it made me have a panic attack a month or so ago and made some new weird symptoms but i'm getting better again


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Angel_heaven said:


> I really hate this time of year when i get the flu. It seems to make my dp very intense and i feel so dizzy. Any normal person feels like crap when they have the flu but for dp suffers its alot worse. Does anyone else feel this way? Also I think cold medications make it worse as well. God what am I suppose to do? Any suggestions!


Like a 'normal' person I tend to feel more emotional when getting sick. And antihistamines can give me bad anxiety. Just have to grin and bear it.. However my DR symptoms significantly improve when I have a fever. There are a few others that report feeling better when ill - http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/24098-symptoms-better-during-a-cold-or-flu/page__p__209619__fromsearch__1#entry209619.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Cold and flu viruses are not really welcome any time of year, but it can during the holidays, it is difficult to prevent their family and many friends together. Whether you are organizing celebrations or travel to see family, we have the tips to help keep you healthy this thanksgiving.


----------

